# Henry's first christmas (with me).



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't know if this is a bit late, but haven't put up alot for a while and certainly not anything just fun.

It was My first christmas with Henry so was determined to get some pics of him. Will prob do another post as can't get them all on!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

And a few more!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Cute pictures. He is adorable. What did he get for Christmas?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I would like to receive Henry for Christmas! Heeeeeeeeeeeee! Look at that stretch picture and the intent look on that handsome face. I think Henry wants to come and visit Auntie Shetland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG he is so cute and chubby! and nice christmas ornaments too.
His picture should be on the December page of a calendar.
I would buy it! hehe


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Better late than never  great pics


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

awwwww i love his little stretch pic its adorable!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He got a pop up tent (see attached), but found the free mini tennis ball my sister in law got my family dog more interesting!

He looks a little chubby but he had a growth spurt a few months ago and went from what was asteady 285g to a now steady 400g despite no extra food or snack intake?! Don't think he's got any fat overhangs or anything so hopefully just developed into a well rounded hedgie! :lol:


----------

